# What happened to Paypal?



## trumpet-205 (Dec 3, 2010)

For some weird reason when I tried to complete an order today ShopTemp redirected me to AlertPay instead of Paypal. Has ShopTemp switched to AlertPay? 

I will not use AlertPay no matter what. Does ShopTemp still support Paypal?


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 3, 2010)

shoptemp have really went downhill this past weeks


----------



## Law (Dec 3, 2010)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> shoptemp have really went downhill this past weeks



For not supporting Paypal? One of the biggest scammers on the internet?

For stopping the sale of flashcards? That was probably a paypal issue. It wouldn't surprise me if paypal were getting pissy at them for selling them, wasn't that the reason DealExtreme stopped stocking them? This is probably the only way they could have a payment system and continue to sell flashcards.


edit: oh, Paypal steal money from charities btw. Another reason not to use them for anything.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2010)

Project 64's site mentions that they don't use paypal because paypal refuses to associate itself with a console emulator, it's likely the same story here (links with piracy).


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 3, 2010)

I tried to order Band Hero from ShopTemp. ShopTemp better continues to offer Paypal as an option; but if ShopTemp discontinued Paypal, then I'll be buying it from Amazon instead.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 3, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> For not supporting Paypal? One of the biggest scammers on the internet?



lol. If that's the problem, Shoptemp should quit taking US-$.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Maybe Shoptemp grew too fast and that caused the problems. 

We don't know. Nobody tells us.


----------



## Stevetry (Dec 3, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never have a problem with paypal


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

No paypal? But... I only use Paypal. WTF?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 3, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> For not supporting Paypal? One of the biggest scammers on the internet?
> 
> For stopping the sale of flashcards? That was probably a paypal issue. It wouldn't surprise me if paypal were getting pissy at them for selling them, wasn't that the reason DealExtreme stopped stocking them? This is probably the only way they could have a payment system and continue to sell flashcards.
> 
> edit: oh, Paypal steal money from charities btw. Another reason not to use them for anything.


I'm not a big fan of Paypal, but so far it hasn't cheated on me yet. AlertPay on the other hand, is even more evil than Paypal.

To gbatemp admin - It will be appreciated if you clarify the situation. If Paypal is not an option maybe ShopTemp can set up some credit card merchant accounts in US and UK. Usually Visa and MasterCard charge 1-2% merchant fee.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 3, 2010)

You haven't made the link with the "no more flashcarts" problem yet?


----------



## Son of Science (Dec 3, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You haven't made the link with the "no more flashcarts" problem yet?


So, the nice folks at Paypal are the ones that made you stop selling flashcarts?  Those bastardos, they shall be fingered by Captain Hook.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 3, 2010)

Paypal took money from me (no fault of mine, I did nothing wrong -- a person who must have owed Paypal money transferred money to me, and Paypal just TOOK IT FROM MY ACCOUNT with no warning and no chance of me getting it back). 

It was rightly mine, and Paypal just took it from me.

It can happen to anyone. Don't trust Paypal with your money.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 3, 2010)

Same happened last year at almost the same date to DX if my memory is good.
Paypal forced DX to stop sell flashcarts : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=216524


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 3, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Paypal took money from me (no fault of mine, I did nothing wrong -- a person who must have owed Paypal money transferred money to me, and Paypal just TOOK IT FROM MY ACCOUNT with no warning and no chance of me getting it back).
> 
> It was rightly mine, and Paypal just took it from me.
> 
> It can happen to anyone. Don't trust Paypal with your money.



if someone else's money was transferred into your account by accident then that doesnt make that money yours, it is someone else's, paypal would have every right to take it from your account, but if they take money from your account for no reason and it is genuinely yours then that is called theft and there should be lawsuits against them.


----------



## Law (Dec 3, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dunno, it sounds more like he's saying he sold something, and after receiving the funds paypal just took it


@Schizoanalysis
Buyer might have just started a dispute due to something and you didn't get notified? Paypal usually sides with the buyer in those cases, it's really hard to prove you're in the right as a seller.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 3, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. I sold something. I sent the goods. He got the goods (he confirmed it), but Paypal took the money to pay off their own debts.

I was out of pocket through no fault of my own.

And no, it wasn't a buyer opened dispute. The buyer did not open the dipute. I have had those before, and this was completely different.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 3, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You haven't made the link with the "no more flashcarts" problem yet?


I would really like some official statement, even though connection is pretty clear to me.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Dec 3, 2010)

Paypal, you're a bitch.



			
				Trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> If Paypal is not an option maybe ShopTemp can set up some credit card merchant accounts in US and UK. Usually Visa and MasterCard charge 1-2% merchant fee.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Dec 3, 2010)

nooo i was about to order an original R4 for wood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 damn you paypal


----------



## Oveneise (Dec 4, 2010)

Never had a problem with paypal... I think I remember isn't Alert Pay a scam, or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 4, 2010)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> Never had a problem with paypal... I think I remember isn't Alert Pay a scam, or am I thinking of something else?


I never used AlertPay before, but my friend had. She had to close a credit card after AlertPay fraudulently charged her twice.

Very surprising that ShopTemp switched back to AlertPay. ShopTemp can set up some credit card merchant accounts in US and UK as an alternative. Usually Visa and MasterCard charge 1-2% merchant fee.


----------

